# 2014 Bentley Flying Spur Mulliner W12 Liquid Elements SHIELD



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Car Care were lucky enough to get to detail this Bentley Flying Spur Mulliner spec W12 this week. A new car prep where protection was to be THE very best currently on the market.
Liquid Elements SHIELD was the chosen LSP product with 9.3H coating hardness.
Envy are licensed Liquid Elements detailers and Marc from KrystalKleenDetail came down to help us on day 2 to train us in application of the SHIELD products and to enable us to get the final string to our Liquid Elements bow. We are now a licensed SHIELD application centre.

Hopefully the pictures are in the right order. Some from Envy and some from KKD so fingers crossed!

Ready to start:







21" polished wheels







Only the best, Bubbly Jubbly snow foam



Some of the defects on the new paint :wall:

















Artdeshine clay cloth picking up a lot of contaminants. V scratchy sounding paint on the big beast



Another day of machining



Tried allsorts to get the best result, but this car needed a huge amount of polishing for a new car.



Before





After (sorry about the quality of the indoors pics, my camera doesnt seem to like indoor pics)





A check outside, on day 2 after 13 hours of machine polishing the day before. Finished 20:00.



De-dusted and ready for SHIELD training!







Application of BASE 1 product. 1 coat







1 x coat of BASE 2















Tools of the trade. 1 x coat of base 1, 1 x coat of base 2. 2 x coats of SHIELD

























You could see the paint change in appearance with the layers building up





Time for the great unveil, moments of truth. BRIGHT sunshine after pics.



























































Day 3, the gloss had improved "somehow" over night.





Time to do the interior. Leather sealed, carpets scotchgarded, wood waxed.





The final walkround.



To sum up, many thanks to Marc Linekar aka Krystal Kleen Detail for coming down and training me in the way of Liquid Elements Shield and granting Envy Car Care SHIELD approved status.
I hope the pictures are in order!
Delighted to have the car in our portfolio but disappointed that it took 34hours to get a "new" car to look this good. Such a lot of machine polish work was required.

Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work as always tim.

I thought for a minute you had put a comedy face in one of your pics, but then i remembered, no :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, what a great car and finish.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Great work as always tim.
> 
> I thought for a minute you had put a comedy face in one of your pics, but then i remembered, no :thumb:


Just too see if anyone actually look properly


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Very Nice...:thumb:

However No interior shots?... For me the interiors of these cars are far better than the exterior and i love that old english quality luxury.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Very Very Nice...:thumb:
> 
> However No interior shots?... For me the interiors of these cars are far better than the exterior and i love that old english quality luxury.


Last 2 pics?!
Thankyou for your kind words James. Glad you like it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Envy Car Care said:


> Last 2 pics?!
> Thankyou for your kind words James. Glad you like it.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: How did i miss them....:lol:..:thumb::thumb::thumb:

You must have been adding them while i was typing...:lol:

Yes im a slow typer i need to look at the keys...:lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: How did i miss them....:lol:..:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Dont Answer...


Skimming, hence the pic I put in that Stang spotted!!
Its a test ;-)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Envy Car Care said:


> Skimming, hence the pic I put in that Stang spotted!!
> Its a test ;-)


Oh i spotted Groucho... As i skimmed. On First Skim not the 3rd or fourth.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Who was that nutter in the refection Tim,nice work again buddy.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

brutal!!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, that is some serious piece of kit there and the Liquid Elements Shine kit is amazing, what a finish it givea when applied properly. Nice one Tim :thumb:


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

i cant believe what the dealers do to them!! i work in the factory where they are built and looking at the cars at the end of the production line they are swirlless and scratch free and as they should be. top job from yourself!


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic work, thanks for sharing.

Re the LSP when you say 9.3 coating hardness, what does that mean? Excuse my ignorance but I'm a bit of a dinosaur having only used waxes....


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic car and finish.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Now that's how a brand new Bentley should look, top work guys.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Amazing.

Plate is showing in at least one of the last few pics.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Great detail!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Stunning work


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

What a beast! Stunning work.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

tricky tree said:


> Absolutely fantastic work, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Re the LSP when you say 9.3 coating hardness, what does that mean? Excuse my ignorance but I'm a bit of a dinosaur having only used waxes....


No problem. Relates to hardness scale. 
0 is talc for example, diamond 10 and normal paint approx 2


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

It's seems like all your hard work paid off. Excellent work


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning results and what a gorgeous car!

Chris


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Simply awesome, such a good finish... I imagine it's not easy to get such a stellar look on that colour paint.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

MDC250 said:


> Simply awesome, such a good finish... I imagine it's not easy to get such a stellar look on that colour paint.


TBH no, on this car it took a lot of machining for such a new car (100miles on the clock)
Glad you liked it ;-)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking finish

looks so wet , very reflective finish,and deep depth of clarity,lovely pictures

shield looks better every time i see it on a car

beast of a motor,one lucky owner


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work Tim. I recall you saying there was a lot of machining involved.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Huw said:


> Nice work Tim. I recall you saying there was a lot of machining involved.


Yes there was indeed.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice car, excellent work. The Corrado is more me though.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh my god that's the best finish I've seen in ages

I'm on a semi


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful finish, should be law that if you own a Bentley it should be in this condition all the time.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! that looks incredible Tim.... must of been a knackering detail! :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow! that looks incredible Tim.... must of been a knackering detail! :thumb:


Hi Iain, yes a bit job thats for sure but lovely to do (despite the paint issues)


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Fantastic work there mate - that is A LOT of panel! How do you rate the clay cloth? Haven't seen one before! #outoftheloop


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 12, 2012)

Not my cup of tea, however very grand and lovely finish!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great result did see one this week, that paint was like honey clarity like a blue sky rather bigger than one might imagine, a whole career in one of those wheels just sublime.

Thanks for sharing. John Tht.


----------

